
Ask HN: What are some of the hacks for remote workers? - cryptozeus
I have been working remotely for some time now and I am not able to keep up with the schedule. Its so easy for me to just sit there and work without any distraction that I forget to eat, don&#x27;t do any exercise or sleep. Isolation is not very pleasant feeling either and dont have access to good coffee places near by.
======
a-saleh
Do you have friends that you can meet regularly? I had good success to
alleviate this by going out with people for lunch, or swimming (and even
considered taking up rock-climbing, just because my peer-group were into that
sort of thing :-)

But the best success I had is with having a lunch with former colleagues and
friends through-out the week, it doesn't take that much time and organization,
and the ~hour I spend away from the screen serves as a nice reset.

------
Rjevski
> dont have access to good coffee places near by

This is a major problem. Either move to a place where such places exist or
don’t do remote working. This kind of isolation ends up being a disaster for
morale and productivity (speaking from experience).

------
marketgod
Routines. Force yourself to get out. Have a date with either a bar, or a
coffee shop, or something else after work is done. Almost like a necessary
appointment.

The market is the same as remote work, I think.

